# Lenovo Laptop - Lenovo Solution Center nicht deinstallierbar



## bravo-two-zero (28. Juni 2015)

Hi,

wenn ich versuche, das Programm über die Systemsteuerung zu deinstallieren, kommen folgende Fehlermeldungen:
Meldung 1: "RunScript" wurde aufgerufen, ohne dass eine Markierung für eine aktuelle Durchführung vorhanden war.
Meldung 2: "InstallFinalize" wurde aufgerufen, während keine Installation durchgeführt wurde.

Edit: Microsoft Office lässt sich auch nicht deinstallieren.
Meldung: An internal error has occured: (                   )
in den Klammern steht nichts.
Zwei mal muss ich den Blödsinn wegklicken.

Der Laptop ist nagelneu. Heute erst angekommen.

Das wars. Jemand 'ne Lösung?

Gruß


----------



## flotus1 (28. Juni 2015)

Da neue Laptops leider häufig mit einem Haufen schwer zu entfernender Bloatware ausgeliefert werden empfiehlt sich eine komplette Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems wenn einen diese Programme stören.
Danach kann man nur die Treiber installieren die man wirklich braucht.


----------



## Ruhrpott (28. Juni 2015)

Das wäre auch mein Ratschlag.

Habe das selbe Problem bei meinem X1 Carbon wie auch Yoga 2 Pro gehabt. Da macht eine Neuinstallation einfach Sinn und du lädst dir alle Treiber sowie die Software die du brauchst von der Lenovo Seite herunter.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (29. Juni 2015)

Hi,

werd ich dann wohl auch machen.

gruß


----------



## bravo-two-zero (11. Juli 2015)

ich nochmal.

kann mich jetzt erst darum kümmern.
hab gerade das problem, dass mir nur angezeigt wird, dass ich eine win 8.1 version habe. (von pro, enterprise und co steht da nichts)
ich will mir jetzt nen bootfähigen 8.1 stick erstellen. aber was soll ich jetzt nehmen?

edit: die aufkleber mit den keys gibts halt auch nicht mehr. soweit ich mich erinnere braucht man für win8.1 doch ein installations -und einen aktivierungs key.
kann man denn beide im uefi auslesen? ich finde gerade nur was dazu, dass man den aktivierungskey auslesen kann.
ich könnt gerade ein wenig kotzen.


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

Den aktivierungsKey kannst du z.b. mit dem magic jelly bean Keyfinder auslesen. 
Den Installationskey findest du mit google in unter 1ner Minute, da es ein paar Installationskeys gibt die jede Version für die Installation annimmt. 

Im Jellybean Keyfinder steht meist dann auch welche Version von Windows das ist. Glaube CCleaner sollte das auch anzeigen, und sicher auch einige andere Programme.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (12. Juli 2015)

abcdef


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

ghijkl


----------

